# Ferret pics!



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Also please like our facebook page 
https://www.facebook.com/FuzzButtFerrets?hc_location=stream

Tweeto.

















Polar.

















Tempo. (Full angora ferret)

























Storm. (3/4 angora ferret)

















My ferretone has just arrived so I can finally cut their nails after they hid the other bottle.:thumbdown:


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I love the one of Tweeto yawning - he looks like he is thinking 'oh great, not ANOTHER picture!':laugh:


----------

